# AKU Class Of 2022



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

Which one of you guys and gals are going? Koi scene on karou, group etc. banao. XD Ya na banao. Whatever.


----------



## MessiISbarca (Nov 25, 2017)

Hey man, thrilled to hear that you are going yo be my future mate?even though that future is only 15 or 20 days away???.Anyway,i'm super excited to get into my dream college and cant wait to meet all the other fellows.Its surely gonna be some ride.


----------



## Saqlainamjad (Nov 12, 2017)

MessiISbarca said:


> Hey man, thrilled to hear that you are going yo be my future mate?even though that future is only 15 or 20 days away???.Anyway,i'm super excited to get into my dream college and cant wait to meet all the other fellows.Its surely gonna be some ride.


Congratulations on getting mbbs seat in AKU. Such a big achievement mashaaAllah  
good luck !


----------



## MessiISbarca (Nov 25, 2017)

Saqlainamjad said:


> MessiISbarca said:
> 
> 
> > Hey man, thrilled to hear that you are going yo be my future mate?even though that future is only 15 or 20 days away???.Anyway,i'm super excited to get into my dream college and cant wait to meet all the other fellows.Its surely gonna be some ride.
> ...


Thanks man it means alot.
By the way I cant get the emojis straight.A happy face becomes a question mark like this???????


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

MessiISbarca said:


> Hey man, thrilled to hear that you are going yo be my future mate?even though that future is only 15 or 20 days away???.Anyway,i'm super excited to get into my dream college and cant wait to meet all the other fellows.Its surely gonna be some ride.


 Join the facebook group if you haven't already


----------



## adenosine (Oct 28, 2016)

MessiISbarca said:


> Hey man, thrilled to hear that you are going yo be my future mate?even though that future is only 15 or 20 days away???.Anyway,i'm super excited to get into my dream college and cant wait to meet all the other fellows.Its surely gonna be some ride.


Haha yes very near now, less than 2 weeks in fact. Sure will be!


----------



## usmanmalik (Feb 7, 2018)

adenosine is misusing this forum


----------



## IqraAbbas (Feb 2, 2018)

Adenosine prove urself innocent


----------



## usmanmalik (Feb 7, 2018)

Ban adenosine


----------

